# salamander red pk giants siblings new imports



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i got these guys 4 weeks ago i got them to breed a week ago unfortunately he likes to eat eggs but i got 15 of there babys ill post videos of the spawn as they grow here are the parents

dad









mom










the video
http://youtu.be/nrd37okevxk


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice:lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I like the dad!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

week 1 feed nothing whatever infusorians that are in the tank
week 2 began bbs the kind i have they could eat very small mid week started adding a lil decaps bbs to it end of week 2 started adding a gallon a day of aged water
week 3 bbs and decaps alternating mid week banana worms finished filling the tank
week 4 heres the fun part im doing 50 percent water changed every other day 4x this week also started powdering earth worm flake and beef heart flake mixing it in the live bbs they also got vineger eels also put a sponge on a hob to help with the snail poo and turkey basteing poo off bottom every evening 
oh heres todays video 4 weeks 1 day old orginally i said i had about 15 of these guys but more like 50

its a video so click the pic


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update?


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Is this the spawn with fry we talked about trading? I like the parents. Any new pics of the fry? btw, ty for helping with the question on my fat girly. They are all going on a diet.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

6 week olds a lil video
http://youtu.be/xBioH4tZaq8


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

*update 11 week olds picture heavy*

here they are














































these 2 are going to cbs so far


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Where did you get the parents?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

superstar on aquabid i wanted true giants


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh ok cool, you planning on selling any?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

you might be able to talk me into it i really should


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Haha I gotta find more space first...


----------

